# good screen protectors?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

are there any decent non water to apply lcd protectors out there? im getting tired of phantom skinz & invisable shield. i need something that looks good but isn't super cheap that will peel.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

Verizon screen protectors. I bought them and have no problems, after 6 months, it only has a few scratches and they come in packs of three

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

wyattyoss said:


> Verizon screen protectors. I bought them and have no problems, after 6 months, it only has a few scratches and they come in packs of three
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


do they peel? i need something durable. i bought a invisable shield and it went on perfect but now i have these damn lines that will not go away, not trapped water either. i hate liquid applicated lcd protectors.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry, but I'm not quite sure what you mean by peal. They're not put on with moisture, you just get them, pull back a card slowly while you apply, and then use a credit card to get bubbles out. I have no bubbles, and it took 2 minutes to put on

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

wyattyoss said:


> Sorry, but I'm not quite sure what you mean by peal. They're not put on with moisture, you just get them, pull back a card slowly while you apply, and then use a credit card to get bubbles out. I have no bubbles, and it took 2 minutes to put on
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


by peel i mean do they wear off? i used to buy those cheapies and they never lasted long. thats why i asked if anyone knew of any good brands that do not need water to apply.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

No, I've had the same one on mine since I got it. No wear around it or anything

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Unless you're brutal to the phone, you probably don't need a screen protector. because of the Gorilla Glass. I didn't on my Droid X for the time I had it. It was scratchless. I haven't been using one on my Incredible 2 either.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

So risky though...sand, sometimes some lint, and a bunch of other things can scratch this screen. I never had a screen protector on my original Droid, and never had a scratch, however after a week, I forced myself to buy one for this phone after seeing small scratches

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah id never have a phone without protection. i baby my phones as when you sell them they are worth more in mint shape.


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

As do I. If I can get some money off a new phone in a few months, I most definitely will

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryankliber (Sep 3, 2011)

Bought 1 on Ebay, idk why i didn't buy more than 1 lol. It was close to $2 and free shipping. Came with a cleaning cloth. I took my time, even watched a YouTube video to help me get the perfect technique. Absolutely no bubbles whatsoever, if it weren't for the cut out around the camera you would never notice there is a screen protector on it. That was 6 months ago when i put it on, and other than some scratches it's exactly like how i put it on. Never once even peeled up even a tiny bit.

I'm convinced that it doesn't really matter what screen protector you get, it's all in the application. I've seen a lot of screen protectors peel, but all started with a few small specs of dust on the edge that happened during application.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

ryankliber said:


> Bought 1 on Ebay, idk why i didn't buy more than 1 lol. It was close to $2 and free shipping. Came with a cleaning cloth. I took my time, even watched a YouTube video to help me get the perfect technique. Absolutely no bubbles whatsoever, if it weren't for the cut out around the camera you would never notice there is a screen protector on it. That was 6 months ago when i put it on, and other than some scratches it's exactly like how i put it on. Never once even peeled up even a tiny bit.
> 
> I'm convinced that it doesn't really matter what screen protector you get, it's all in the application. I've seen a lot of screen protectors peel, but all started with a few small specs of dust on the edge that happened during application.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


got a link to those screen protectors?


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

I can definitely verify the Inc2 will scratch. I've got a couple on my screen. I have a case that just sticks out on the front, so the screen doesn't touch if you lay it face down. Some how I still managed to get a couple small scratches. I think I may get some cheap screen protectors just to hide it.

I'm actually hoping something breaks on my phone so I have a legit reason to get a warranty replacement.


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Seidio screen protectors are easy & work well... Still get finger prints, but it doesn't bother me.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I use the cheap cut to fit screen protectors from Walmart. They last for about a month of use, you get three to a pack, and they don't smudge bad at all. I think they are like 6-10 dollars a pack.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> I use the cheap cut to fit screen protectors from Walmart. They last for about a month of use, you get three to a pack, and they don't smudge bad at all. I think they are like 6-10 dollars a pack.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


I almost bought them the other day lol. They were like $6 at the Walmart here in Florida. I changed my mind and got a "privacy" screen protector from Amazon for like $4. It is tinted slightly to stop people from trying to look at your screen. I don't really care about the privacy feature, but I figured the slight tint may hide the few little scratches I have.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Know how I said that they last about a month. I just realized I have used the same one for almost three months. I've used the same one since I got the phone.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## triplexcoast (Feb 10, 2012)

My fave is the Steinheil Ultra Crystal Screen protectors. They are like $14 for a 2 pack, but they resist scratching really well and they have a hard glassy feel to them, not the soft/sticky/spongy/plastic feel that you get from the "lifetime guaranteed" products or the cheap screen protectors. They also come in an anti-glare version (+ $2), but I don't care for the dithering caused by the matte finish amplifying certain subpixels. (ex. the weird rainbow colors you seen in large fields of white).

sgpstore.com


----------



## McSplatt (Oct 16, 2011)

Ghost armor, baby. Damn near indestructible, and guaranteed.if it starts to peel or gets damaged, it's 5 bucks for a replacement, which I haven't needed yet. And they put it on for you, so no risk of fuzz or bubbles.

Sent from my Miktasticized Newtronic Dinc2


----------

